# Devastated



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My eyeballs got wet. My glorious spent-hours-working-on-these-stupid-things eyeballs. They were so realistic. I was going to set them out on the food table. Now the irises are streaked and some of the white paint has flaked off. I knew that they were delicate and I had just waterproofed the mache nerves. They were curing outside, under a ledge in case of rain, but a thick unexpected fog rolled in and ruined them. Now I can invest more hours trying to fix them or display them in a dimly lit area and hope they come across as dead and cloudy instead of horribly disfigured. 

I know I'm not the only haunter to whom this has happened. But the other day my pumpkins (also sitting under a ledge that typically blocks all but the most intense storms) were rained on and I learned that 2 of them weren't waterproofed as well as I thought. They've been stuffed with newspaper to retain their shape and are drying in front of a fan. I thought I handled it pretty well, telling myself that they would just have more character now. But for some reason the eyes are hitting me hard. 

I feel a little silly about being this upset. But the dogs think my feelings are justified. Puppy cuddles are wonderfully non-judgmental. Thanks for reading. I just needed to vent in a place I know I can find empathy.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Anda said:


> But the dogs think my feelings are justified.


Truly a bummer about the eyes. Maybe with what you learned from that pair you can create another. I feel for you.

...but on another note... your comment about the dogs really put a smile on my face...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

It's not silly, that is a big downer. You invest a lot of creative energy in a thing and whoosh, it's gone. Feel your pain.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You've done it once, you can do it again... BETTER! Right? Been there done that Anda...


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

The god of weather is the only spirit stronger than that of Halloween....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bummer!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, that is so frustrating.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

There isn't enough time to make new ones of good quality. Opt for realism and find two victims. Preferably with the same eye color. Only take one from each person, as you don't want to be seen as cruel.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. :undecidekin: I spent a few minutes stringing teeth on jute cord and thinking. 3 of my eyes would be passable in dim light or strobe but the other 6 are really ruined. I think I can strip them down, repaint them and add new irises without messing up the nerves. I might not do it this year. I have a lot of other things yet to do. But even if I have to strip them down to the plastic balls, I'll live. :tonguekin:

Buzz, my babies sure know how to give me a smile too. I don't know what I'd do without them. :smilekin:


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hate when that happens. I've had a couple of similar run ins myself this Halloween. One, I spent the time to fix. One, I'm leaving as is. 
My advise is finish everything else and see if you have the time or the will to come back and fix or redo them.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know if this helps or not but...I resigned myself in using this season to just see how well things will hold up. Some of my props are paper mache and I have had them out in the wind and rain and rain and rain...(really didn't think we would get THAT much rain!) Anyway...I figured that this would be the only way I would know how well to construct something and especially WHAT NOT TO DO...EVER...AGAIN. Half the fun of creating is the learning...not just on "how to", but "how NOT to". And let's face it...I'm going to keep creating no matter what...'cuz for me I wouldn't be able to breathe if I couldn't create SOMETHING...ANYTHING... For me the motto is: Enjoy it...or quit doing it...simple. Not everything works out...meh, so be it. The next one will be AWESOME!


----------

